# New pup



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

At 6 to 8 weeks how long can puppies hold thier bladder safely?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

not long- couple hours at the most


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

I leave her in the garage so she can go bathroom if she needs to.The problem is she waits till i get home and let her outside. i would leave her outside but there is a cougar in the area stalking pets for dinner. :evil: I'm not sure what to do about it.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

CrashinKona said:


> I leave her in the garage so she can go bathroom if she needs to.The problem is she waits till i get home and let her outside. i would leave her outside but there is a cougar in the area stalking pets for dinner. :evil: I'm not sure what to do about it.


Get a kennel run with a top on it.......a 6' chain link dog run that is covered will keep a cougar out.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

we have one but the skeeters are so bad that they could pick her up.. :evil:


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

CrashinKona wrote: 
I leave her in the garage so she can go bathroom if she needs to.The problem is she waits till i get home and let her outside. i would leave her outside but there is a cougar in the area stalking pets for dinner. I'm not sure what to do about it.

As a puppy they will have to go depending on the heat and water consumstion. Broken ice cube will give the dog water and they will not have to pee as quickly and will provide them not to dehidrate. This is also good at night so they won't go inside at night. As most all dogs will not go in there bed.

As it seems you have a Skeeter problem I don't thing that I would leave the pup out as that misquitos are Heart worm carriers, and at a young pup that's not a thing anyone wants.

I would bury the pen 8" or so as young dogs like to dig.

Good Luck with your pup..


----------

